# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Powerpivot issue - unable to activate and use distinct count

## kosciosco

Hello,

I have a data table in a spreadsheet and some pivots driven from this.

I have gone into the file today to have a look at them and when I try to refresh them, or even view the filters, I get the following message:

error.JPG

I have rebuilt the data table in a complete new file, saved it as a .xlsm and then set up a new pivot table but when I click on "add this data to the Data model" and hit OK, I get the same message as above!

I am running the latest office 365 version and have Powerpivot enabled.

I have never seen this before and everything I seem to do to try and fix it is in vain.

Any ideas?

Thanks

----------


## AliGW

*Administrative Note:*

We would very much like to help you with your query, however the thread title does not really convey what your request is about.

Please take a moment to amend your thread title. Make sure that the title properly explains your request. Your title should be explicit and not be generic (*this includes function names used without an indication of what you are trying to achieve or the problem caused*).

Please see Forum Rule #1 about proper thread titles and adjust accordingly. To edit the thread title, open the original post to edit and then click on Go Advanced (bottom right) to access the area where you can edit your title. 

(*Note:* this change is not optional. No help to be offered until this moderation request has been fulfilled.)

----------

